
'Ant Simulator' Cancelled After Devs Blow Crowdfunding Money - kushti
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2016/02/01/ant-simulator-cancelled-after-devs-blow-kickstarter-funds-on-booze-and-strippers/#3ae6433c3e6d
======
davelnewton
To onerous to post on Forbes, but it wasn't the "Devs" that blew the money.

~~~
aurizon
details? Money blown is taxable income, the IRS will come sniffing...

~~~
celticninja
as I understand it, it was not the dev but his partners (who were not the
develeopers on the project) who blew the cash. The backgorund is that the
developer partnered with 2 guys (brothers IIRC) who helped set up
crowdfunding, it was the crowdfunding cash that was blown on hookers and
blackjack!

